# FREE iPad when you buy a Visacrem Ottima Espresso Machine at CoffeeDelivered.co.uk



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

*Free iPad when you buy a Visacrem Ottima Espresso Machine!*

TheCoffeeShop.Co have a fantastic offer of a Free iPad 2 & 1 month subscription to Vend™, the amazing cloud based Point Of Sale system.

You can setup a coffee shop, use the iPad as your Till using the Vend™ system for sales & inventory!

For full details please visit our online shop: Visacrem Ottima Espresso Machine & FREE iPad offer


----------

